# Thanksgiving Tenderloin



## GLC (Nov 27, 2011)

Along with the traditional turkey and ham, I did a whole tenderloin on the charcoal rotisserie. My butcher provided the tenderloin, just short of five pounds, trimmed, folded, and trussed. Prepped, rubbed with salt and pepper and rested to room temperature. Basted with mixture of butter, sauteed shallots, thyme, rosemary, horseradish, and mustard. Rotated in Weber kettle type grill over lump oak charcoal to 120-degree F. The interior is somewhat more pink than it appears in the last photo. If it looks like the number of slices is a little short, it's because we spirited away a goodly chunk for later personal use. I will do this again. The whole thing will served a LOT of people. You may keep the turkey.


----------



## PattY1 (Nov 27, 2011)

Looks YUMMY!!View attachment 12487View attachment 12487View attachment 12487


----------



## Dawgluver (Nov 27, 2011)

Dang, that looks and sounds fantastic, GLC!!!  Feelin' the need for a piece of red meat....


----------



## Kayelle (Nov 27, 2011)

That looks fantastic, I must say.



> If it looks like the number of slices is a little short, it's because we spirited away a goodly chunk for later personal use.



I don't blame you there, but wondering how you managed to do that in front of everyone?


----------



## msmofet (Nov 27, 2011)

Yummy!


----------



## GLC (Nov 27, 2011)

Kayelle said:


> I don't blame you there, but wondering how you managed to do that in front of everyone?



They never knew what hit 'em. It was gone before they arrived to eat. Next time, I'll keep a closer watch on temperature. I checked it often, but it had passed 120, and I should have caught it earlier and let it finish off the grill for a true medium rare, which this piece of meat truly deserved. The five inches I diverted from the guests was really to make me feel better about the astounding price of a high-grade full tenderloin. But while it is a pricy piece, it will also served some 20 guests each a 1/2-inch slice, which isn't bad economy. And a 1/2-inch of this is, to me, more satisfying than larger pieces of lesser beef.


----------



## Kayelle (Nov 27, 2011)

You must have very well mannered guests GLC.  With my family of big beef eaters,  I could see everyone passing up the turkey and ham and heading right for that beautiful beef tenderloin without a thought of taking only one slice.


----------



## GLC (Nov 27, 2011)

I was kind of surprised, too. I know_ I_ didn't eat much turkey and ham. I think they were just too tradition-bound not to eat the cheap feed.


----------



## jennyema (Nov 27, 2011)

We have beef tenderloinon the day after tgiving.

If you served that lovely meat at Tgiving no one would eat my turkey!


----------



## Paymaster (Nov 28, 2011)

Looks Great!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pacanis (Nov 28, 2011)

Nice. Great action shots.


----------



## roadfix (Nov 28, 2011)

Very nice!  ...and thanks for the idea for my next rotisserie cook.  I was starting to get tired of turning birds and tri-tips....


----------



## Effington (Nov 28, 2011)

You're my hero - this tenderloin looks amazing and makes me want to get a rotisserie attachment for my Weber ASAP.

I normally consider tenderloin a "hot and fast" cut, rather than "low and slow," but this looks delicious. Turkey, shmurkey.


----------



## pacanis (Nov 28, 2011)

I just saw my local grocer has beef tenderloins on sale this week, too. 4.xx/lb!
hmmm...


----------



## GLC (Nov 28, 2011)

Effington said:


> You're my hero - this tenderloin looks amazing and makes me want to get a rotisserie attachment for my Weber ASAP.



I'm very pleased with it. Does two chickens very nicely.


----------



## Savannahsmoker (Nov 30, 2011)

Look great and that is the first I seen the Weber set up with a rotisserie.  Thanks for posting it.


----------

